# Anyone use a lapping machine for owt?



## WillC (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been offered one. The rotary flat top type with coolant. Don't know allot about them except this one has been used for polishing glass, I've seen them used for pre-honing razors. Is it an abrasive stone, or do you use diamond abrasive in the cutting fluid mix? I'm wondering if it might take a bit of elbow grease out of the first polishing cut, or maybe handy for blending to convex.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 10, 2011)

Will, how big is the wheel?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 10, 2011)

I know that " work sharp" thing is just a small lap grinder and a lot of people use it to sharpen tools. But I don't know of anyone using it on kitchen knives? I know some Japanese makers, maybe western to use a horizontal grinding wheel and I think a lapping machine would work the same? If it's varetuble speed and or can run slow and has a big wheel (10"+) I'd say it would definitely be of use. You sad it's free, if so get it, try it, and if you don't like it sell it.


----------



## WillC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys its not free exactly, but very cheap. Its about a 12-14" surface, there is a choice of machines I think. But reading about it the glass ones sound too slow for steel and I would be worried about wearing away the abrasive, so i'm not sure i'll bother with it. Having the work at a comfortable height and using edm stones for the first cut has made things better for me at this stage.
Here's a pic anyway in case anyone on here has tried one on steel


----------

